# No Mouse No keyboard in KDE 4.14.3



## kwa71 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello All,
I don't know what the problem is here but I have no keyboard or mouse in KDE 4.14.3. I don't know if the handbook will list this information as I don't know what to look for or what files I should create/modify and what contents I should put in them. TIA --kwa71


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on Pastebin (or a similar service), you may find misc/pastebinit useful for this.


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm not familiar with that option. Can you point me to a tutorial or one that utilizes lynx if I can copy and paste with that? TIA --kwa71


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2018)

It's not that difficult to use: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`
And post the resulting URL here.


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, I was able to look over /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see that there was no mention of a keyboard and mouse.  I did find a work around. I searched online for this solution. I installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ports and that did the trick. However I still can't log in to KDE. I have no kdmrc file to allow for logins so I have to post in another thread to find a solution for that. Thanks for responding. --kwa71


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> I installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ports and that did the trick.


These should be installed already, both are dependencies of x11/xorg and x11/xorg-minimal. So I suspect you never actually installed x11/xorg.


----------

